# Atlas 7122



## degriz (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello Total noobie here, I picked up a working Atlas 7122 for a great price of $150 with turning tools and some accessories.

I have watched some you tube videos and turned some beginner projects, spinning tops and mallets. I have to say I am having a great time, never used a lathe before.

After some research I see that Atlas 7122 parts are pretty rare, does any of the Atlas metal lathes parts interchange with the 7122?

Ram locks. tail stock ect adjustyment wheels, I am keeping an eye out on ebay and craigslist for parts but wondering if they are available anyplace else?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

If you don't get answers here you may want to check out OWWM.org
Looks like 1,741 folks have downloaded the manual so somebody has the lathes.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=727
It appears there also has been 175 post in the discussion forums about the 7122.


----------

